# Receiving a US salary in Mexico



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello fellow expats, 
Settling in Mexico is going well and now I've been hired to do a part-time job here. My salary will be paid from a US organization. I'm not US American and have no paperwork registered there, so the options are to pay the salary into my Mexican (Banorte "Suma") or European account. Questions!
- Does anyone know how much of a cut Banorte takes from transfers from the US?
- Is there a different "payment from abroad" tax in Mexico? I'm registered as a small business (consultancy services). I was planning to register the payments on my RIF account at SAT as usual, and pay VAT and that other tax they charge. Although that said, that only works if the invoice is made out to a Mexican client with an RFC number... Hmmm. 
In short: advice please. I don't mind paying tax but do hope that it doesn't get extortionate or way too complicated. 
Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Why not send it to your home country bank and withdraw with a Debit Card


----------

